

Can We Decide Whether Small Computer Programs Halt? - wrongc0ntinent
http://mathoverflow.net/questions/153092/can-we-decide-whether-small-computer-programs-halt

======
VLM
I thought it weird that the guy who proposed n=7 wouldn't explain why, it
probably boils down to something like you can implement 1-D cellular automaton
rule 110 with n=8 (or smaller?) so he was probably aiming at something like
"halt if you get more than a certain 1's density in a certain range" or
something equally unprovable other than by running the thing. Or he has a way
to make a Turing machine emulator in n=7.

